

Tornado Web Server - ajbatac
http://www.tornadoweb.org/

======
andreyf
While relevant on its onw, right now, this is also linked to from both the top
two stories...

~~~
jeremyw
Hackers don't need expository, they just want the goods. :)

~~~
andreyf
Hehe, touché :)

------
Hexstream
Why isn't most server software (that can expect lots of simultaneous users)
non-blocking yet? Are there any significant disadvantages with this method?

Can we expect a lot more non-blocking servers within a few years?

